# Animal Souls



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

(Yes, this is one of _those _threads. Somewhat srs topic, I guess.)

So, this particular page of the Raine Dog comic hits me. 

I personally think it's a very sad opinion that a lot of people hold, and I really don't think those who had a close pet at a child could feel this way.

How do you even define a soul?

Some say it's what makes you a person, and then others believe it's emotions and feelings etc.
Anyone who hangs around with animals can see they aren't just void shells moving about being retarded. They're individuals.


Opinions?


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 14, 2010)

It all depends on what you consider to be the soul. This is really an abstract argument, so all it's going to come down to is personal opinions. Religiously, (*sigh*) I could argue that animals have souls, they just don't have to worry about being damned like humans do. After all, they never ate from the tree of knowledge, so they're ignorant of good and evil, so they can't be blamed for anything bad that they do. Or, something like that.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

It's impossible to know. Who knows if souls even exist? Just believe whatever you want, because there's no right or wrong here.


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

*slurp*
This thread makes me hungry...


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 14, 2010)

I CAN HAS!
When I say I have a wolf soul, it's not really about a different _kind_ of soul from other humans, just a different degree. Soul= a spectrum, like Autism. I might be a quasi-asspie with my wolf soul, can hasing to act all different when hyoomans are around, but the guy who looks like something out of a dilbert cartoon is like the drooling mess that can only talk with one of them fancy caclulators built into his wheelchair.

"wolves" are just throwbacks to earlier humanity anyhow. we _were_ hunting partners once, you know.

it's not that far fetched.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

grrside said:


> Maybe it's just a concept which doesn't really exist.
> 
> I mean, humans have brains, animals have brains too, so they're both sentient beings.


Animals are not sentient. (Oh boy, here we go.)


----------



## Tycho (Mar 14, 2010)

If there is ANY such thing as a soul then I think it's safe to assume that a fair number of the higher forms of life possess one.  It all comes down to "what do YOU think is a soul?", though.



SirRob said:


> Animals are not sentient. (Oh boy, here we go.)



They are sentient, they are NOT sapient.  Difference.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Animals are not sentient. (Oh boy, here we go.)


seconded


WillowWulf said:


> *slurp*
> This thread makes me hungry...


I loved that anime, the finale sucked though.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 14, 2010)

I voted don't know because it was the most neutral option avaliable, my religious and spiritual beliefs are primarily agnostic, animals (INCLUDING humans) might have souls, but then again they might not. If the poll is working from the asumption that humans have souls then yes, animals probably do have souls, because humans are nothing more than primates who evolved to walk upright and invent technology.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

grrside said:


> And I hate your avatar and signature.



(It's the most perfect apple I've seen, don't be hatin'.)

This thread is going better than I had assumed.


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I loved that anime, the finale sucked though.


I haven't gotten around to buying the DVDs...I will though...eventually


----------



## Bambi (Mar 14, 2010)

Do I think animals have souls?

From a former religious now quasi spiritual perspective, sure do.
From the perspective of myself at this given moment in time; souls seem more or less like the ghost behind the personality so to speak.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They are sentient, they are NOT sapient.  Difference.


You're right, sorry.



grrside said:


> So you're saying animals have no emotions?
> 
> And I hate your avatar and signature.


I was thinking about changing it back today, but I changed my mind.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're right, sorry.
> 
> I was thinking about changing it back today, but I changed my mind.



Don't, I love apples.  Beautiful shiny red bu- er, apples.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 14, 2010)

grrside said:


> There are people who have a phobia of fruit. Think of them.



There are people who are scared shitless of birds.

Think of THEM, why don't you.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

How can you live with a fear of fruit? You have to get over that, it's irrational.

Although that's coming from a guy with a fear of bugs.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How can you live with a fear of fruit? You have to get over that, it's irrational.
> 
> Although that's coming from a guy with a fear of bugs.



I'm scared of Volkswagen Beetle's too.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Jews have no soul, so why should animals?

/thread


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Jews have no soul, so why should animals?
> 
> /thread


inb4 godwin's law


----------



## Tycho (Mar 14, 2010)

BAKED JEWS, 100% SOUL FREE, PROVIDES THE RDA OF 5 IMPORTANT LULZ NUTRIENTS


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> BAKED JEWS, 100% SOUL FREE, PROVIDES THE RDA OF 5 IMPORTANT LULZ NUTRIENTS


 Sounds delicious. Are they sanctioned by the Koshers?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Jews have no soul, so why should animals?
> 
> /thread



This is where it crashes downhill. On fire.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This is where it crashes downhill. On fire.



Funny you should mention fire.

The thread's more or less been made irrelevant by people positing the question "What IS a soul?" anyway, which might get a thread of its own.  Which will also go down in flames.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Of course it's gonna go downhill from here. What else is there to discuss?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Pfft, sorry for saying something that was on everyone's mind.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 14, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Pfft, sorry for saying something that was on everyone's mind.



Um, what.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 14, 2010)

Unless someone picks this thread up out of the mud I'm gonna kill it by talking about Hitler and the Nazi's.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

No people, we have to stick to tradition and turn this into a discussion about cub porn.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't do anything right. ;__;


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Funny you should mention fire.
> 
> The thread's more or less been made irrelevant by people positing the question "What IS a soul?" anyway, which might get a thread of its own.  Which will also go down in flames.


I like fire...and souls...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Um, what.


 Sarcasm... Do you know what it is, mister?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 14, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Unless someone picks this thread up out of the mud I'm gonna kill it by talking about Hitler and the Nazi's.



Cover it with gas and set it on fire!


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I can't do anything right. ;__;


Gumshoe, you've helped me and Maya on many occasions...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I can't do anything right. ;__;


No, it's just that the discussion's been completed- the answer is that it's impossible to say whether they have a soul or not.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't know.  Do they have a mind?  Yes.  My cats dream, have emotions and one of them has even taught himself how to play fetch.  Do they have a soul?  Well, that depends on what's required to have a soul.  Maybe it's the ability to ponder the concept of having a soul.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 14, 2010)

Right, that's it...

*bursts into song*

Heil Hitler, ja, ja, ja, 
oh what a funny little man you are,
With your little moustache,
And your hair all blah,
Heil Hitler, ja, ja, ja.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Gumshoe, you've helped me and Maya on many occasions...



T-Thank you, sir!


----------



## Leekduck (Mar 14, 2010)

Animoos dont have soalz


----------



## Willow (Mar 14, 2010)

Leekduck said:


> Animoos dont have soalz


Free dog souls now come with your baptism


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 14, 2010)

We could always try a spirit medium. >:3

BTW, Gumshoe, can we barrow Missile for awhile? 3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

Missile's been missing awhile, pal.

He doesn't like noodles.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Missile no!!! D:

Whatever, he's about as useful as a fishing rod anyway. >_>


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Missile no!!! D:
> 
> Whatever, he's about as useful as a fishing rod anyway. >_>



So how 'bout them tasers? ZZZT!


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe. Sure. I don't know. Not going to treat them any differently as a result of me not knowing, though.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Maybe. Sure. I don't know. Not going to treat them any differently as a result of me not knowing, though.



...How do you treat them now?


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

All rocks go to heaven.
Did you see what I did there with that reference to that picture of the two churches with the signs and the argument thing yeah?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 14, 2010)

Liam said:


> All rocks go to heaven.
> Did you see what I did there with that reference to that picture of the two churches with the signs and the argument thing yeah?



I lol'd

...I feel bad.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 14, 2010)

That was fake (it was done using a web-based sign generator) but it was still funny.


----------



## Carenath (Mar 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Animals are not sentient. (Oh boy, here we go.)


Most Animals are not sentient, though humans are not the only ones who are.
Being able to feel emotions by itself, does not make an animal sentient.

On the matter of sapience, research is still being conducted into weither or not other primates meet the criteria.

On the matter of animal souls.. if the soul exists (my personal belief asside), then weither an animal has one, would depend on how far outside the box (or alternatively how insane you are) you are willing to see.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd like to think animals have souls. At least the ones that have some emotions other than "horny" and "hungry" and "hurt".


----------



## SirRob (Mar 14, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'd like to think animals have souls. At least the ones that have some emotions other than "horny" and "hungry" and "hurt".


I have a soul, thank you. D:<


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 14, 2010)

All good dogs go to heaven

All bad dogs respawn as mice


----------



## Liam (Mar 14, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> All good dogs go to heaven
> 
> All bad dogs respawn as mice


Cats respawn as trackpads.


----------



## Aden (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't believe in souls in the first place, so

But the page after the one that was linked is probably dead-on :V


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 14, 2010)

I think animals have souls.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sure they do and if not all at least some have to.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Mar 14, 2010)

If complex animals like dogs don't have souls, then neither do we. Otherwise it would just be stupid.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 14, 2010)

If humans have souls, then animals have souls.

But if there is no basis for sanctifying the human soul (i.e. God), then animals are as worthless as men are.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> BAKED JEWS, 100% SOUL FREE, PROVIDES THE RDA OF 5 IMPORTANT LULZ NUTRIENTS



what


Anyway, I don't believe in souls - these are absurd ways to run fron logic. There is no such possible way it could be. Unless, by souls, people mean the human logic itself, in it's own brain - that could be possible.
These christianfags and the pope say "My soul is pure" "His soul his pure" They have no souls and they are addicted to a relligion made by a fake just like every other relligion.
It makes me a bit of happy when I can believe in something, but I don't want that to be souls or a god but a person I love.
Animal souls? Are you nuts? That's worser than human souls theories! Forget it, there is no kind of way you would have an animal soul, because as I said it might be the human brain itself - then you can think you are an animal but animals can't think properly so you are a complete human.
That is why I hate relligionfags and otherkins.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm not sure but I'm going with no, if so does that include all animals like bees, ants and even star fish?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 15, 2010)

I belive we do have souls. I like to
 think animals might have them too.
I had pets before and they have feelings like ppl do. So i would say it would be a good chance.

I could be wrong about souls dont exisit, but i dont care i still like to belive that they do.:grin:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm not sure but I'm going with no, if so does that include all animals like bees, ants and even star fish?


Lol, that would be so weird... Starfish Heaven...





Cynical, you can keep your opinion to yourself just like those "religionfags," hypocrite. And where do you get those ideas? Those are your opinion or prospective view of them, my friend, which holds no value. Get some concrete fact... Ahhh... I hate religion arguments, so repetitive. Let's not start another one.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Lol, that would be so weird... Starfish Heaven...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm not completely sure we have souls ourselves and if we did and all other animals then roaches and stuff have souls and killing them would be immoral or something too wouldn't it? :O

Anyhow this question doesn't have really a right or wrong answer *shrugs* I wonder if I can piss off that dude in my sig again?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Cynical, you can keep your opinion to yourself just like those "religionfags," hypocrite. And where do you get those ideas? Those are your opinion or prospective view of them, my friend, which holds no value. Get some concrete fact... Ahhh... I hate religion arguments, so repetitive. Let's not start another one.


Souls are relligion stuff so you have to fight them with relligionfaggy relligion power.
There is no scietific proof to it.
And I am considering souls as brains because there are no souls.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Souls are relligion stuff so you have to fight them with relligionfaggy relligion power.
> There is no scietific proof to it.
> And I am considering souls as brains because there are no souls.


You cannot prove gravity either, my friend. Can you prove it? You cannot say it makes the apple fall to the ground, because that won't help you at all, because I can say that the soul makes you alive. Same thing, right? Not everything can be proved through a formula or science.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You cannot prove gravity either, my friend. Can you prove it? You cannot say it makes the apple fall to the ground, because that won't help you at all, because I can say that the soul makes you alive. Same thing, right? Not everything can be proved through a formula or science.


 

He's right you know.


----------



## Azure (Mar 15, 2010)

A soul is a flawed construct derived from early mans tribal societal structure and his lack of understanding of the human mind and body.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You cannot prove gravity either, my friend. Can you prove it? You cannot say it makes the apple fall to the ground, because that won't help you at all, because I can say that the soul makes you alive. Same thing, right? Not everything can be proved through a formula or science.


Never said that it supposed to be proved by science.
 The only things it takes to prove something to me is sight and sound.


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> ...How do you treat them now?



Pretty well, actually. 



Dragon-Shark said:


> You cannot prove gravity either, my friend.  Can you prove it? You cannot say it makes the apple fall to the ground,  because that won't help you at all, because I can say that the soul  makes you alive. Same thing, right? Not everything can be proved through  a formula or science.



Seriously?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 15, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> If humans have souls, then animals have souls.
> 
> But if there is no basis for sanctifying the human soul (i.e. God), then animals are as worthless as men are.



Nailed it. I believe that there is no souls, as much as I want to. Were all worm food.



Dragon-Shark said:


> You cannot prove gravity either, my friend.  Can you prove it? You cannot say it makes the apple fall to the ground,  because that won't help you at all, because I can say that the soul  makes you alive. Same thing, right? Not everything can be proved through  a formula or science.



Except that gravity can be measured which correlates to mathematics and science.


----------



## Bando (Mar 15, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> If humans have souls, then animals have souls.
> 
> But if there is no basis for sanctifying the human soul (i.e. God), then animals are as worthless as men are.



^

Apparently, according to research done by a German doctor, the human soul weighs 3/4ths of an ounce.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 15, 2010)

I have no soul. I can only sense that I am a biological machine. However complex this the workings of this machine may be, it is probably not possessed by some magical entity meant to represent what I understand to be a pattern of chemical reactions and neural pathways in my brain. Also, I am a foxwolftigerman.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 15, 2010)

I can understand the possibility, but we'll probably never know.  Truthfully I'm pretty on edge about the whole thing, mostly because the idea doesn't really concern me since we as humans treat animals in such a variety of ways.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 15, 2010)

I have always believed everything (animal, plant, environment, etc) has a soul even before I started studying the old religions back in school. This belief was strengthened over the years. I've tried to find something quantifiable about souls (animal/human/plant) but have resorted to the philosophy of "we won't know until we're dead anyways so if it makes you content in this life to believe a certain way then feel free." If it feels wrong to force myself to believe one way or not to believe in something I've held close my whole life, then it's wrong for me and I'm not going to worry about it lol.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 15, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ^
> 
> Apparently, according to research done by a German doctor, the human soul weighs 3/4ths of an ounce.


 
That is such a slim margin of difference between the living and dead weight that any error in that one event might have thrown off the results by quite a bit, actually.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Mar 15, 2010)

True story, I started to believe after talking to a real Medicine Man of the Yakama Nation. When I was just a kid.


----------



## makmakmob (Mar 15, 2010)

You do kinda need to define what a soul is before you can state animals have them. Of course, lets not forget that there isn't just 'humans' and 'animals', there's just a huge number of different animals. Some will possess sentience and conciousness, others won't.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

I do't know about souls but today I choked a bit after I drank air and water then I punched my chest and it felt as if there was no soul. Just a bam, nothing moves, and everything back.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I do't know about souls but today I choked a bit after I drank air and water then I punched my chest and it felt as if there was no soul. Just a bam, nothing moves, and everything back.


 There are many flaws in your experiments my friend, such as confirmation bias, self-fulfilling prophecy, overconfidence, and placebo effect. Where is your control group? Hmmm? =P lol


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 15, 2010)

I have the soul of a crazed badger


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> There are many flaws in your experiments my friend, such as confirmation bias, self-fulfilling prophecy, overconfidence, and placebo effect. Where is your control group? Hmmm? =P lol


Yes I know I'm making non logical stories because I am searching for a picture to put as my avatar for a while and I don't know what I'm really writing.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 15, 2010)

I say no - Why? Because I don't believe in the concept of a soul. I don't have a soul.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 15, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I say no - Why? Because I don't believe in the concept of a soul. I don't have a soul.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUCPcciiY4A


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 15, 2010)

Meh, I guess animals have "souls", being agnostic and all I think there are two kinds of "spiritual"

1. Religious, believe in a spirit or tangent life force inside of you.
2. A semi-holistic type of health, comprising of emotional, mental, and spiritual health, basically keeping you in a better philsophical mindset.

So in that context, if humans have souls, all living things do.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUCPcciiY4A



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3n0vBcW5fc

Oh ho ho ho ho


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 15, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> *It all depends on what you consider to be the soul.* This is really an abstract argument, so all it's going to come down to is personal opinions. *Religiously, (*sigh*) I could argue that animals have souls, they just don't have to worry about being damned like humans do.* After all, they never ate from the tree of knowledge, so they're ignorant of good and evil, so they can't be blamed for anything bad that they do. Or, something like that.


*These two^^*


----------



## Runefox (Mar 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUCPcciiY4A



I also don't believe in an afterlife. =3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yes I know I'm making non logical stories because I am searching for a picture to put as my avatar for a while and I don't know what I'm really writing.


You must be a senile, old bastard


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You must be a senile, old bastard



How Old Am I


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> How Old Am I


 As old as you claim to be.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> As old as you claim to be.



I don't claim for it so I don't have an age and if I don't have an age I don't exist.
Paradox.
You ouy yuoy uyoouyo oouyou youoou.. orgasam


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 15, 2010)

Animal don't have souls
/thread


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 15, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Animal don't have souls
> /thread



The thread can't end on this! 
It's so sad. ;__;


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The thread can't end on this!
> It's so sad. ;__;


 

Aww dont cry!

What do I know!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

My avatar directly looks into your soul.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> My avatar directly looks into your soul.



AARRGGHH!! Kill it with fire!


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> My avatar directly looks into your soul.


 
Dammit,CC! quit changing avi's! I cant keep up!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> AARRGGHH!! Kill it with fire!



IT BURNS



8-bit said:


> Dammit,CC! qiut changing avi's! I cant keep up!



UL UL LA LA UL UL LA LA

I am the new jesus

My avatar slashes through your soul - burns it and makes a psychological trauma out of it.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> My avatar directly looks into your soul.



Damn! This is just like Overlord 2, were the seals could see into your soul. All seals must be destroyed. jk. Anyway believe what you want to believe, but I chose to believe we all have souls.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Damn! This is just like Overlord 2, were the seals could see into your soul. All seals must be destroyed. jk. Anyway believe what you want to believe, but I chose to believe we all have souls.



I am taking your soul.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I am taking your soul.



NOOOOO! I need my soul for.... wait.... ok you can have it... wait no I'll keep it just in case.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> NOOOOO! I need my soul for.... wait.... ok you can have it... wait no I'll keep it just in case.



My hand comes, my eyes stones you and you get a boner from my signature.
LA LA LA LA


----------



## DarkWolfSXI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Soul is your own personality, that what makes you different to other people. If you would not havin one then you would act like a maschine without any sense and changes if someone hurt you becuz u dont care about it and do everything like before as happen nothing. But still every situation changes your Mind and your feelings and how u react after on situation who lookin like that or reminds you on it. Also animals changing about this and have there own personality. Everytime you doin somethin without programmed instincts like eat you do somethin for yourself or another Person cuz it let you feel alive and good. Sometimes you can watch into a person without askin about something is wrong and i think its cuz u can feel it inside yourself. Good there is no proof for it and its for every person his own thing to believe or not. But dont forget the strengh of your mind


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> My hand comes, my eyes stones you and you get a boner from my signature.
> LA LA LA LA



NOOOOOOOO!!!



DarkWolfSXI said:


> The Soul is your own personality, that what makes you different to other people. If you would not havin one then you would act like a maschine without any sense and changes if someone hurt you becuz u dont care about it and do everything like before as happen nothing. But still every situation changes your Mind and your feelings and how u react after on situation who lookin like that or reminds you on it. Also animals changing about this and have there own personality. Everytime you doin somethin without programmed instincts like eat you do somethin for yourself or another Person cuz it let you feel alive and good. Sometimes you can watch into a person without askin about something is wrong and i think its cuz u can feel it inside yourself. Good there is no proof for it and its for every person his own thing to believe or not. But dont forget the strengh of your mind



He has very good point. Your my new speech writer.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!


YOUR TIME HAS COME


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 15, 2010)

Can you please change your signature, Cirno?

_Please._


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Can you please change your signature, Cirno?
> 
> _Please._



Why? Does it scare you?
Does it make me look like I am a pedo?
Is it too ugly for your eyes?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 15, 2010)

I have no soul. I'm filled with coffee and otterness.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 15, 2010)

-shoves otter aside- 

Cirno, why do you taunt me so? D:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I have no soul. I'm filled with coffee and otterness.



THEN I SHALL TAKE THE OTTERNESS OF YOURS THEN


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> -shoves otter aside-
> 
> Cirno, why do you taunt me so? D:



-gives you rabies- :K



CynicalCirno said:


> THEN I SHALL TAKE THE OTTERNESS OF YOURS THEN



You're just jealous of it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Cirno, why do you taunt me so? D:


I don't know.
You deserve my attention :3

Also, it's epic so so...
And it's supposed to scare the trolls away.


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> -gives you rabies- :K



Rabies? When did you get rabies? I always just thought you were drunk. Kinda like me except I'm on drugs.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 15, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Rabies? When did you get rabies? I always just thought you were drunk. Kinda like me except I'm on drugs.



I save rabies for special occasions.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're just jealous of it.


I know.

It's epic.


----------



## DarkWolfSXI (Mar 15, 2010)

> And it's supposed to scare the trolls away.



:X Well... no comment about xD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

DarkWolfSXI said:


> :X Well... no comment about xD



Does it work?


----------



## DarkWolfSXI (Mar 15, 2010)

> Does it work?



I dont think so xD
I sit here and cant stop laughing xD


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> And it's supposed to scare the trolls away.



It's doing soooo much more than that.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

DarkWolfSXI said:


> I dont think so xD
> I sit here and cant stop laughing xD



Same
It's epic



Furry Gamer said:


> It's doing soooo much more than that.



Scaring everyone away?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 15, 2010)

How much does it cost to remove the rabies, because--


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How much does it cost to remove the rabies, because--



Mr. Edgeworth will never love you now that you're rabid. Mission accomplished. -scoots back to the water- o^o


----------



## Furry Gamer (Mar 15, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Same
> It's epic
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still here so, not everyone.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How much does it cost to remove the rabies, because--



IT COSTS YOUR SOUL

AND MR. EDGENOTWORTHANYTHING'S SOUL

LA LA LA LA



Furry Gamer said:


> I'm still here so, not everyone.



It is funny to me and it will be like that for years.


----------



## DarkWolfSXI (Mar 15, 2010)

Its just funny to watch how a serious meaned Theme end in a senseless Fun-Conversation. xD


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 15, 2010)

DarkWolfSXI said:


> Its just funny to watch how a serious meaned Theme end in a senseless Fun-Conversation. xD



That's FAF for you.


----------



## DarkWolfSXI (Mar 15, 2010)

> That's FAF for you.



Well iÂ´m new on the forums here^^ I think i take my time to get inside that


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 15, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Mr. Edgeworth will never love you now that you're rabid. Mission accomplished. -scoots back to the water- o^o



You! I'll get you OTTARRS yet! Through gradual pollution of your natural habitats!



CynicalCirno said:


> IT COSTS YOUR SOUL
> 
> AND MR. EDGENOTWORTHANYTHING'S SOUL
> 
> ...



Mr. Edgeworth is worth more than you'll ever be.



DarkWolfSXI said:


> Its just funny to watch how a serious meaned Theme end in a senseless Fun-Conversation. xD



In b4 lock.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought this was about otherkin or something...but then I was all like meh.
What does a soul look like anyway?
Some say it looks like a giant glowing sperm.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Some say it looks like a giant glowing sperm.



Let's go with this one.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay, well, I don't believe in souls, period. I think we're all made of the same stuff, that stuff being cells and molecules.

As far as feelings and rights go, though, animals are equal to humans. A life's a life.


----------



## Conker (Mar 15, 2010)

I like to think animals have souls, but mostly because I miss my one cat and the cat we replaced him with is a total asshole 

ONE GOES TO HEAVEN AND THE OTHER GOES TO HELl

^_____________________^

LOLRELIGION

:V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Edgeworth is worth more than you'll ever be.
> .



If you are in love with My.Edgeworth, I won't stop you. Let's all print a picture of him and rape his face.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Okay, well, I don't believe in souls, period. I think we're all made of the same stuff, that stuff being cells and molecules.
> 
> As far as feelings and rights go, though, animals are equal to humans. A life's a life.



Only humans willingly kill themselves while smoking in showers, jumping from buildings, going to Iraq, going to the army of the USA sexually disordered and sing like retarded rednecks while bored.
So Humans>Animals in quality but animals>humans in SENSE.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 16, 2010)

lol spirituality.

Being scientifically minded I'm inclined to say "no," but since I'm also pretty religious (and I like to make my puppy-murdering conscience as heavy as humanly possible because I'm a masochist like that) I'm still going to say that yes, I believe that they do.

Gasp religious scientist, what the hell am I to do with myself.  *an hero.*


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't know. In the long run I think that may be better.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> lol spirituality.
> 
> Being scientifically minded I'm inclined to say "no," but since I'm also pretty religious (and I like to make my puppy-murdering conscience as heavy as humanly possible because I'm a masochist like that) I'm still going to say that yes, I believe that they do.
> 
> Gasp religious scientist, what the hell am I to do with myself.  *an hero.*



 No don't an hero 
*hugs* we <3 u


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> No don't an hero
> *hugs* we <3 u



Awww I feel the same.

And then I smile like my signature


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Awww I feel the same.
> 
> And then I smile like my signature



you're the creepiest motherfucker i have ever met
ON THE INTERNET


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> you're the creepiest motherfucker i have ever met
> ON THE INTERNET


"Do you have HD? HDD? ADHD? AUTISM? THEN COME TO SAKURA CON WHERE MORE FAGGOTS LIKE YOU GATHER AND DO STUFF NOBODY GIVE A SHIT ABOUT"
-Quote of life

Why am I creepy? I love everyone on these forums <3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 16, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> "Do you have HD? HDD? ADHD? AUTISM? THEN COME TO SAKURA CON WHERE MORE FAGGOTS LIKE YOU GATHER AND DO STUFF NOBODY GIVE A SHIT ABOUT"
> -Quote of life
> 
> Why am I creepy? I love everyone on these forums <3



I too love everyone on these forums <3
but unlike you
I am a buff yet tender and playful woof
and not sketchy mole-person


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I too love everyone on these forums <3
> but unlike you
> I am a buff yet tender and playful woof
> and not sketchy mole-person


Playful woof? Are you a pet?

That sketcy mole person can be deleted, though only if I use an avatar I used before with no meaning unlike this one, or someone will draw one for me without charging me because I AM GREEDY AND MOLESTY LA LA LA LA


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 16, 2010)

Answered "yes" to combat the self-worshipping creationist fundies. As for the _truth......_it's no business of mortals.


----------



## Wreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Well do humans have souls?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 16, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Well do humans have souls?



lolno.


----------



## Viva (Mar 16, 2010)

I believe that animals have souls, because they have some level of conciousness much like us.  Conciousness is too complex to be explained through microbiology and neurology, so what other option is there other than a spiritual force?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I believe that animals have souls, because they have some level of conciousness much like us.  Conciousness is too complex to be explained through microbiology and neurology, so what other option is there other than a spiritual force?



There's a lot they don't understand about the brain yet, so they might find answers to a lot of these questions eventually.


----------



## icecold24 (Mar 16, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> (Yes, this is one of _those _threads. Somewhat srs topic, I guess.)
> 
> So, this particular page of the Raine Dog comic hits me.
> 
> ...



A "soul" is an immaterial concept invented by the anachronistic concepts of religion and spirituality to simultaneously satiate people's doubts on the finality of death and explain the phenomenon of consciousness. 

Because all that exists is material, there is no such thing as a "soul."


----------



## Wildroo (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.siliconvalleywatcher.com/mt/archives/2008/11/friday_watch_al.php


----------

